

What biking has taught me about business - samaparicio
http://blog.aparicio.org/2009/12/16/what-biking-has-taught-me-about-business/

======
kgroll
Sometimes people laugh when I say that I attribute much of my success in the
workplace to my participation in running and cycling competitions. There are
very few other factors I can point to that have had such a dramatic affect on
my attitude towards not just work, but all of my pursuits.

At the most basic level, training and competing promote intense focus,
dedication, perseverance, and hard work in general. Running my first marathon,
I hit an enormous wall around the 20 mile mark, and all you can do is put your
head down and keep grinding. Although it's not from physical strain, I get
that same feeling during those super long days of work, when you're just
totally exhausted and feel like you can't go any farther...and then you do.

Running or cycling are great for their health benefits alone, but if you get
serious about either (or anything related), I think you'll start seeing a
surprising number of parallels with your professional life as well. Even if
you don't get serious about it, and dedicate only a handful of hours a week,
it's still an amazing way to clear your mind.

------
steve___
Although not totally related to the article, I wonder if the writer sees a
direct benefit of biking on his business. I started a fitness program a few
years back and I've noticed several benefits: increased energy, clear thinking
and team building.

While developing my first company physical fitness was a low priority. I told
myself there wasn't time, I had to devote every minute to the startup. Worse I
ate convenient foods (pizza, subs, fast food) to help save time. I put on body
fat so fast that I got stretch marks on the side of my stomach. I'm not sure
what my body fat percentage was back then but my body weight was 215lbs and
I'm 6'0"/180cm tall.

To loose some weight, I started to get active, and I noticed benefits in my
work. My mood was better, I could think clearer, and I had more energy. I
began a weight program and started playing Ultimate Frisbee regularly.

My friend and I are in the midst of starting another company
(<http://igeejo.com>) and I hope to build the cardio and weights right into
our schedules. Getting the group out for a game of Ultimate, assuming there
are no pressing needs for the startup of course, has a lot of upsides. It's
great for team building, a great cardio workout, and a chance to socialize a
bit with other friends and significant others.

Like anything in life, I think it has to be sustainable. I think setting aside
3 hours per week will pay huge dividends in the future.

